# ******WHO would you DATE...Ryno or Oliver or PETE ?!?!?!****



## James L-P

So I was watching DIS Unplugged for Aug 16, 2016 and Mr. Pete had put a quick plug for the Gay and Lesbian forum here on DISboards and how it's a bit "quiet"

Well I guess we can spice it up a bit and create a conversation starter that will hopefully liven things up on this LGBT forum.....Who here thinks is hotter and/or would want to date either the lovable quick witted cute cub Ryno or the smokin' hot British accented otter Oliver!

Disclaimer: Sadly just based on prior blogs and podcasts, I believe Oliver is married (boooo....j/k I'm sure he is a wonderful man) and Ryno has a BF/partner who I'm sure is lovely too...

Bonus points though if you can come up with pick-up line you'd say to either Oliver/Ryno if they were walking alone at the Magic Kingdom!....i.e. Hey Ryno, so what's the weather like in your neck of the woods


----------



## Sean91

Well I'm very happily engaged so neither... In an alternative reality where I was single however I'm not afraid to admit Ryno would make me swoon! Such an adorable accent  I feel like Pete should be included in this, if he was then he would be my pick. There's just something about him! :')


----------



## Irish_Mike

Hmm. 

I'd have to go with the Brit, in the alternate reality where this was a possibility.


----------



## wnwardii

I have thought about this myself.  There is something endearing about both of them.  As I watch more of the various DIS unplugged videos and DIS Pop videos, I find it difficult to pick.  They both have great qualities.  If the opportunity arose, either!  Why be picky????


----------



## Olly

Guys. This is going to turn into a competition very quickly and i'll be hart broken if I don't win!


----------



## WebmasterPete

Sean91 said:


> Well I'm very happily engaged so neither... In an alternative reality where I was single however I'm not afraid to admit Ryno would make me swoon! Such an adorable accent  I feel like Pete should be included in this, if he was then he would be my pick. There's just something about him! :')



Okay, you just made my week.


----------



## ej119

I'm married, but I would say either. Love them both!


----------



## Olly

James L-P said:


> So I was watching DIS Unplugged for Aug 16, 2016 and Mr. Pete had put a quick plug for the Gay and Lesbian forum here on DISboards and how it's a bit "quiet"
> 
> Well I guess we can spice it up a bit and create a conversation starter that will hopefully liven things up on this LGBT forum.....Who here thinks is hotter and/or would want to date either the lovable quick witted cute cub Ryno or the smokin' hot British accented otter Oliver!
> 
> Disclaimer: Sadly just based on prior blogs and podcasts, I believe Oliver is married (boooo....j/k I'm sure he is a wonderful man) and Ryno has a BF/partner who I'm sure is lovely too...
> 
> Bonus points though if you can come up with pick-up line you'd say to either Oliver/Ryno if they were walking alone at the Magic Kingdom!....i.e. Hey Ryno, so what's the weather like in your neck of the woods



Hahaha. So my husband just read this and said Im only kind of an otter. He then proceeded to tell me that I'm one cheesecake away from being a bear.


----------



## Sean91

WebmasterPete said:


> Okay, you just made my week.



I forgot that you hang about on here... Awkward.


----------



## Sean91

Olly said:


> Hahaha. So my husband just read this and said Im only kind of an otter. He then proceeded to tell me that I'm one cheesecake away from being a bear.


"One cheesecake away from being a bear"... That... Is... HILARIOUS!


----------



## Princesca

Since I'm female, I'm gonna say this is a friend-date, and I'm going to say I'd love to go out with Pete, Ryno, AND Olly! I can think of few things more fun than that.


----------



## James L-P

Olly said:


> Guys. This is going to turn into a competition very quickly and i'll be hart broken if I don't win!



Olly you're a winner in my book any day! 

Oh BTW you may be the serious reviewer/food critic queen Brit of the group but your silliness/sassiness on your vlogs is right there with Ryno! lol


----------



## Sean91

James L-P said:


> Olly you're a winner in my book any day!
> 
> Oh BTW you may be the serious reviewer/food critic queen Brit of the group but your silliness/sassiness on your vlogs is right there with Ryno! lol



I'm still not entirely over my jealousy that Olly is the queen Brit of the group.


----------



## BostonDisneyCrazed

I can't believe this is up for debate.... but I have to be honest and say that this already crossed my mind ;-)

HOWEVER, if you really want to win Ryno's heart just go up to him and whisper "moist" in his ear over and over again. You're welcome for that bit of advice


----------



## Sean91

BostonDisneyCrazed said:


> I can't believe this is up for debate.... but I have to be honest and say that this already crossed my mind ;-)
> 
> HOWEVER, if you really want to win Ryno's heart just go up to him and whisper "moist" in his ear over and over again. You're welcome for that bit of advice


I know, right! The thirst is clearly real hahahahaha :')


----------



## Jonas_Swe

Awesome topic! 
And a great way to bump the LGBT section. 

And what a question you dropped, how to be fair? 

But my vote will go to *Ryno*!   It's my cub issues at work here, I know... 

Big fuzzy hugs to the whole DIS Team!


----------



## mawatcha

Oliver  I was gutted when I realized he was married haha. He seems really nice and not a bad looking guy either... really though I hope they don't read this and find it creepy. More than dates or stuff like that, I'd much prefer a day out with Teresa, she kills me when she's on the show!

Pickup line... it has to be Disney themed right?! A few drinks down and in a magical universe where he's not married I would not be beyond a, "Where would we walk, where would we run, if we could stay all day in the sun?" type thing.


----------



## mikelan6

I've met Ryno and Pete a few times.  They are both adorable.  I'm looking forward to meeting @Olly on the DIS Podcast cruise in December.


----------



## DantePD

Olly said:


> Hahaha. So my husband just read this and said Im only kind of an otter. He then proceeded to tell me that I'm one cheesecake away from being a bear.


Nothing wrong with being a bear, we're cuddly 

And.....yeah, I'm gonna have to vote Ryno. He's adorable


----------



## Jonas_Swe

DantePD said:


> Nothing wrong with being a bear, we're cuddly
> 
> And.....yeah, I'm gonna have to vote Ryno. He's adorable


Heck yeah, we're super cuddly!


----------



## Princent

Pete has my heart. Pick up line "Are those Marlboros in your Louis Vuitton or are you just excited to see me"


----------



## Jonas_Swe

Oh, my do we get to choose pick up lines too! 

Better start getting creative then!


----------



## Olly

We want to hear your pick up lines.


----------



## WebmasterJackie

Olly said:


> We want to hear your pick up lines.


 Can't wait to hear what you guys come up with!


----------



## Jonas_Swe

Sweet Mother of all things Disney... Do you really know what you're in for here guys? 

- Yes, I'm looking at you *Oliver* and *Ryno*! 

Do you really want to open that door people?


----------



## Princent

Pick up line for Pete "Hey call me on one of your 3 phones "


----------



## CampbellzSoup

Ryno - has more meat, seems very nerdy/geeky to do fun things with, and I just personally find him more attractive. 

Pete is my number one choice though.


----------



## Princesca

Princent said:


> Pick up line for Pete "Hey call me on one of your 3 phones "



Hey, I just met you, and this is crazy... here's my number, pick a phone and call me babyyyyy...


----------



## manakin

it's too hard to choose....but I think that Ryno is really really cute


----------



## Jonas_Swe

*Pick up line for Ryno:* Well, this churro ain't gonna _Lady and The Tramp_ itself, buddy!


----------



## James L-P

mikelan6 said:


> I've met Ryno and Pete a few times.  They are both adorable.  I'm looking forward to meeting @Olly on the DIS Podcast cruise in December.



A DIS Podcast cruise?! With Olly?! Oooooh I am so jealous now lol


----------



## James L-P

*Pete, You're eyes are like the Seven Seas Lagoon....I just CAN'T stay out of those god d@mn lakes!*

*Ryno, Heeeyyyyyyy...wanna get your cherry DISpopped?!...I'd go universal edition on ya!*

Ollie Ollie Ollie....Hey Mary, you are so Poppin, I'd go fly your kite and send it sooooaaarrriiin' (round the world)

And as a group....
*Hey boys, oh I'll definitely Hakuna your Matatas! 

*


----------



## WebmasterPete

Princent said:


> Pick up line for Pete "Hey call me on one of your 3 phones "



Ahh, but it depends on which phone number I give you.  If I really like you, you get the 'real' phone number.  If I kind of like you, you get 'second wife' phone.  If I never plan to speak to you again, but don't want to be rude, you get the number to the Windows phone.


----------



## Princent

WebmasterPete said:


> Ahh, but it depends on which phone number I give you.  If I really like you, you get the 'real' phone number.  If I kind of like you, you get 'second wife' phone.  If I never plan to speak to you again, but don't want to be rude, you get the number to the Windows phone.


I prefer the 'real' phone number but will also settle for 'second wife'. Get that Windows away from me


----------



## Cri-kee

Its so hard to pick just one of these great guys.  To make it even harder for me to choose can I put in a plug for John Magi.  He has a great voice. Love hearing him read the news and of course making a mistake here and there. He has a great smile and I love seeing him laugh.  Speaking of laughing I especially love his quick sense of humor that he brings to each show.  And he is a blonde boy to boot.  I'm thinking he might be the best choice to take on a date.    Maybe I could say to him  " Can we go and have some fun in the Magi Kingdom tonight?"


----------



## Jonas_Swe

WebmasterPete said:


> If I never plan to speak to you again, but don't want to be rude, you get the number to the Windows phone.


Oh, I thought for the third option you'd hand out a random number from the team! 

Kind of like a DIS Roulette!


----------



## Jonas_Swe

Wait a minute.... 

The title of the thread has changed! 

No offense *Pete*.  - I mean, you rock man! But you're not exactly Cub material... 

Poor *Ryno*, must be feeling terrible left out! 

Come to the _Rainbow Lounge_ *Ryno*, all will be fine there. I promise!


----------



## mawatcha

Jonas_Swe said:


> Oh, I thought for the third option you'd hand out a random number from the team!
> 
> Kind of like a DIS Roulette!



That'd be amazing, "Hey, this is Teresa!"


----------



## Jonas_Swe

mawatcha said:


> That'd be amazing, "Hey, this is Teresa!"


LOL! 

Like _"Yeah, Hi... Eeerhm...  I LOVE DISNEY!" _*hangs up* 

Oh, I can be so awkward...


----------



## Jonas_Swe

Jonas_Swe said:


> Wait a minute....
> 
> The title of the thread has changed!
> 
> No offense *Pete*.  - I mean, you rock man! But you're not exactly Cub material...
> 
> Poor *Ryno*, must be feeling terrible left out!
> 
> Come to the _Rainbow Lounge_ *Ryno*, all will be fine there. I promise!


Is someone messing with me, or is it too early here in Sweden and I haven't had enough coffee yet? 

But now I see Ryno in the title again. 

I bet it's just me, not functioning 100% before my third or so cup of java. 

Anyway, *Ryno* is still always welcome to The Rainbow Lounge!


----------



## Princesca

Jonas_Swe said:


> Is someone messing with me, or is it too early here in Sweden and I haven't had enough coffee yet?



What is this "enough coffee" thing of which you speak?


----------



## Jonas_Swe

Princesca said:


> What is this "enough coffee" thing of which you speak?


LOL... I have no idea what I'm talking about, apparently... 

Now it's almost 4 pm here and you'd think that I'd be more awake? Guess again.


----------



## mikelan6

Cri-kee said:


> Its so hard to pick just one of these great guys.  To make it even harder for me to choose can I put in a plug for John Magi.  He has a great voice. Love hearing him read the news and of course making a mistake here and there. He has a great smile and I love seeing him laugh.  Speaking of laughing I especially love his quick sense of humor that he brings to each show.  And he is a blonde boy to boot.  I'm thinking he might be the best choice to take on a date.    Maybe I could say to him  " Can we go and have some fun in the Magi Kingdom tonight?"



You'll have to fight John's husband @DisneyKevin for him.  Be careful!


----------



## Jonas_Swe

It was just a matter of time before the drama starts... 

This is going to be good! *LOL*


----------



## mikelan6

Y'all might want to hear to Twitter.  Ryno posted a photo of Oliver eating a Twinkie.  No kiddin'


----------



## Jonas_Swe

mikelan6 said:


> Y'all might want to hear to Twitter.  Ryno posted a photo of Oliver eating a Twinkie.  No kiddin'


The only thing that I need to know if is they *Lady & The Tramped* it!


----------



## Alfredo68

If age was no difference (and if I didn't have a magnificent husband), I'd say Oliver, but also because I am not as familiar with the others being new to DIS.  While I generally like guys closer to my age, Oliver is great.


----------



## Alfredo68

Sean91 said:


> I forgot that you hang about on here... Awkward.


LOL!!!!!


----------



## Alfredo68

Sean91 said:


> I'm still not entirely over my jealousy that Olly is the queen Brit of the group.
> View attachment 188213


Don't worry Sean, you're well loved too!


----------



## njchris

I don't really know them or seen them, so I think I will need to have individual long dates with each. Then eliminate one.. then go out again with the remaining two and then choose one.

This may take weeks and weeks....


----------



## Alfredo68

njchris said:


> I don't really know them or seen them, so I think I will need to have individual long dates with each. Then eliminate one.. then go out again with the remaining two and then choose one.
> 
> This may take weeks and weeks....


That sounds like it could be a really fun idea!  Oh, wait, my partner may not be too happy about that...lol.


----------



## fireplay81

I think the takeaway here is that we need a DISgays show with the 3 of them on Wednesdays to fill the DIS weekday gap. I can't get enough of the 3 of them!


----------



## Jonas_Swe

njchris said:


> I don't really know them or seen them, so I think I will need to have individual long dates with each. Then eliminate one.. then go out again with the remaining two and then choose one.
> 
> This may take weeks and weeks....



Am I the only one thinking DIS Batchelor... And yes, it'll be going viral too!


----------



## wnwardii

Jonas_Swe said:


> Am I the only one thinking DIS Batchelor



If I am not mistaken, the Bachelor would need to be Pete.  Oliver and Ryno have significant others and Kevin and John are together.  But if Pete was the Bachelor I think we would all be pushed aside by @Sean91.


----------



## Princesca

wnwardii said:


> If I am not mistaken, the Bachelor would need to be Pete.  Oliver and Ryno have significant others and Kevin and John are together.  But if Pete was the Bachelor I think we would all be pushed aside by @Sean91.



I would watch that!


----------



## njchris

Oh then we can have a reunion show.  We can get all catty.. some will cry.... someone will walk off the stage....  Good times!


----------



## Sean91

WHY is this not a thing?!


----------



## Princesca

There also needs to be a DIS podcast calendar - one podcaster per month. (Though I guess we'd have some extra months to fill, but we could feature Pete's dog, etc!) Talk about a good GKTW fundraiser!


----------



## wnwardii

How about if they do an event at the 20 year anniversary of Dreams Unlimited Travel next June.  This could definitely be a GKTW fundraiser.  Now if we can get them to start providing some dates so we can start planning and saving $.


----------



## ojeight

This is a write in vote for Jon.


----------



## Cubbiecakes

Craig, Ryno, and John are cutiepies, but Pete has the voice like butter. ;-)


----------



## Elad

Jonas_Swe said:


> Awesome topic!
> And a great way to bump the LGBT section.
> 
> And what a question you dropped, how to be fair?
> 
> But my vote will go to *Ryno*!   It's my cub issues at work here, I know...
> 
> Big fuzzy hugs to the whole DIS Team!





Irish_Mike said:


> Hmm.
> 
> I'd have to go with the Brit, in the alternate reality where this was a possibility.


----------



## Elad

I know he wasn't mentioned but I think Craig is hot in a geeky nerdy way. I know he is engaged or something like that but I can dream every time I watch the universal podcast I just melt lol


----------



## mikedoyleblogger

Pete. No doubt at all. I'm originally from the NY/NJ area and when I hear him talk, he just reminds me of home.


----------



## OKW Lover

Elad said:


> Craig is hot in a geeky nerdy way. I know he is engaged or something like that


Craig married Kylie in November 2015.


----------



## MRL214

Elad said:


> I know he wasn't mentioned but I think Craig is hot in a geeky nerdy way. I know he is engaged or something like that but I can dream every time I watch the universal podcast I just melt lol


Definitely Craig


----------



## wrlippert

I like Steven Elisabeth Porter (I know, he isn't gay, but he is very cute.)  Pete is closer to my age, but we seem so much alike that I don't think there would be enough oxygen in the room for both of us  Being old and gay leaves one little but dreams.


----------



## atkinstogram

Oh, it would be Olly hands down and twice on Sundays, he's swoon-worthy. 

Obviously this being in an alternate reality in which he wasn't married and I wasn't soon to be engaged (although t'other half doesn't know about the last bit yet...)


----------



## Catvondita

Female here too but def have to pick Olly. He's ridiculously adorable


----------



## atkinstogram

Catvondita said:


> Female here too but def have to pick Olly. He's ridiculously adorable



ISN'T HE JUST.  I just feel the urge to squeeze him. 

(I don't mean squeeze).


----------



## Matoskah Poodle

DH and I were discussing this over dinner.  He is solidly an Oliver fan and I'm a Ryno fan.   The beard always does me in.


----------



## atkinstogram

Matoskah Poodle said:


> DH and I were discussing this over dinner.  He is solidly an Oliver fan and I'm a Ryno fan.   The beard always does me in.



The world would be a less interesting place if we all wanted the same thing...


----------



## KC Mouse

Who would I date?  It's difficult for me to say given that I am a straight man, married for the last 8 years but in an alternate reality I could see many strengths in each of them. Oliver has that dashing British accent that drives one mad with desire. He is a good looking chap with amazing eye lashes and a winning smile.  Ryno on the other hand has those heart melting puppy dog eyes.  His quick wit and joyful disposition makes him look like a blast to hang out with.  Last but not least, Pete!  As great as Ryno and Oliver are, Pete is a man amongst boys.  Pete is a dapper man, with an newly fashioned athletic physique.  But thats not all Pete brings to the table.  Pete has the X factor.  He is charismatic, intelligent, articulate a real renaissance man, business savvy and always one step ahead of the curve.  Who would I date? Hands down Pete, the DIS Monarch!


----------



## L&Lfan

I'd be happy to date all three. They are all so cute with adorable personalities!


----------



## TheGreg1982

Reno is cute but I gotta go with Pete, the voice does it


----------



## Jonas_Swe

This topic is so hilarious... and almost not creepy at all! 

I have realized that stalking Ryno on Instagram was the best decision I have made in a long time. He has awesome posts, humor and that killer smile of course.


----------



## wnwardii

Jonas_Swe said:


> I have realized that stalking Ryno on Instagram was the best decision I have made in a long time



He jokingly accused me of stalking him this past week, but in person. lol.  I met him and the rest of the DIS team and they were all super nice and friendly.  I saw a rare instance where Ryno's hair wasn't all perfect looking.


----------



## Jonas_Swe

wnwardii said:


> I saw a rare instance where Ryno's hair wasn't all perfect looking.


Say what?! 

Is there any picture proof to back that up?! 

Seriously though, I am so glad for you who could make it there for the 20th. I really should have been there!


----------



## wnwardii

Unfortunately no.


----------



## Jonas_Swe

Oh no...  

I am comforting myself with the latest _Daily Disney Fix_ that he's hosting from the Yacht 1 right by the Copper Creek Villas at WL.


----------



## wnwardii

I was able to get a picture with John wearing another shirt color besides black!  So there is that.


----------



## Jonas_Swe

You're a hero!


----------



## suomyno

wnwardii said:


> I was able to get a picture with John wearing another shirt color besides black!  So there is that.



You're a hero. Are you accepting bribes from people who want to see this picture?


----------



## TheGreg1982

wnwardii said:


> He jokingly accused me of stalking him this past week, but in person. lol.  I met him and the rest of the DIS team and they were all super nice and friendly.  I saw a rare instance where Ryno's hair wasn't all perfect looking.



Wow I wish I had been able to meet some of them. We left WDW the day the 20th stuff was supposed to get started


----------



## wnwardii

suomyno said:


> You're a hero. Are you accepting bribes from people who want to see this picture?



The pictures are on my phone.  I will try to remember to upload them to my computer this evening and then post one here.


----------



## wnwardii

Here is a photo of myself with John.  With the threat of thunderstorms, Kevin and John changed the Gay Days meet up from It's A Small World to the lobby of the Poly.


----------



## Jonas_Swe

That's awesome! 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## srwarden1928

Steve. He's a cutie.


----------



## Jason_V

Ryno. Hands down. I love it when he smiles.


----------



## glenpreece

Olly  I love his vlogs with Spencer


----------



## grahamharvey1982

Ryno, for sure. 
Hi Ryno!  

You won my heart when you teared up talking about meeting Dick Van Dyke.


----------



## pangaeanshift

Way too tough of a choice. But I think the balance ever so slightly shifts towards Oliver. There's something about his eyes that drew me to his videos when I first stumbled across them. The scruffy beard and the accent just add to it.


----------



## Spencer Wright

He's married to a lady but my choice would absolutely be Michael Bowling of the Connecting with Walt podcast!  He's such a smart, classy fella.  They don't make 'em like that anymore...


----------



## mikelan6

Spencer Wright said:


> He's married to a lady but my choice would absolutely be Michael Bowling of the Connecting with Walt podcast!  He's such a smart, classy fella.  They don't make 'em like that anymore...



I agree.  @Merry Mousketeer is a wonderful man.


----------



## Cubbiecakes

Just watched episode 995 of the podcast, and I gotta say than John has moved up to tie with Pete... Pete’s still got the voice like buttah, but John’s husky tenor could read me the instructions on a bottle of shampoo any time he wanted to... ;-)


----------



## Liam91

I think Ryno just wins out... there’s something about Pete that’s just so cool though.


----------



## MickleSt

Princesca said:


> Since I'm female, I'm gonna say this is a friend-date, and I'm going to say I'd love to go out with Pete, Ryno, AND Olly! I can think of few things more fun than that.



YES!
I'm new around here, and we're going to WDW for the first time as a couple (even though we've been together for 30 years!). And I have to say how happy it makes me to see Pete, Olly and Ryno as openly gay men on the site. And yeah, in addition to being stoked about finally going to Disney, It would make my day to run into one or all of those guys (and their respective spouses/boyfriends).
As for which would I want to date in an ideal world--i.e., I could be age appropriate again and all that? Sorry guys, but I'm going with Olly just by a thin margin, as when I WAS that age, he would have been more my type. 
BUT, I have a feeling if I were at a party and met all three, I'd really enjoy their company. You guys are doing a great job with DIS unplugged. My less enthusiastic about Disney hubby likes to watch your videos in preparation for the trip (Feb. 3-8, 2019), as he feels it's a straightforward look at things from people who not only know the parks, but don't feel the need to sugar coat.


----------



## BrianMichaels

I wouldn't mind going on a date with Ryno....


----------



## Sean91

BrianMichaels said:


> I wouldn't mind going on a date with Ryno....


Boy after my own heart


----------



## Spike101

Ryno fan here too, although being a fellow Brit Olly would be fun to spend time with no doubt!


----------



## BrianMichaels

Spike101 said:


> Ryno fan here too, although being a fellow Brit Olly would be fun to spend time with no doubt!



Does anyone know why Olly left the show? I'm new to the boards so I may have missed the reason.


----------



## Sean91

Spike101 said:


> Ryno fan here too, although being a fellow Brit Olly would be fun to spend time with no doubt!



It’s a strong contest between Ollie and Rynonfor me


----------



## Scott Savage

Team Ryno here.


----------



## married2mm

I’m a straight married woman ..
Therefore in a friend type way
I’d love to meet spencer & Ollie 
I think they’re hilarious and their families all seem lovely too. 
I’d love to see ryno & Craig at Casey’s and have a chat over a dog. 
I find Charles & Steve most entertaining also & would love to eat with them... I have plain tastes too mr Porter!
Finally; Pete -what can one say?
I thoroughly enjoy your facial expressions & biatchy comments.. 
the whole team are simply awesome.


----------



## SoloDWGuy

Ryno is just too darn adorable...


----------



## Helaman

Ryno of course...lecker!!!


----------

